# Koi HM dame x Cambodian/ish HM sire



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Just got Spooky Ghost (son's) confirmation of eggs in his bubble nest. @[email protected] Omgerd

Sire when we got him









Looks almost exactly like this guy here now 









Dame









Feeling really hopeful about the offspring of this pair. Spooky has been waiting a long time to get into the breeding tank and I have a feeling that the best in both are going to come forward.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

He got torn up pretty good in a recent 'escape from his side of the tank' fight and during mating so he's raggedy Andy right now.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

The girl is lovely.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, I feel comfortable saying that colour wise I hope they end up like their dame!


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

What a gorgeous pair, can't wait to see the offspring!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

You got a female Koi? nice!

Should be interesting.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

Cannot wait to see the babies from this pair 8D


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Snails ate the eggs. I've salted the fields of the enemy and wiped them out. The tank is cycled clean and the pair is reconditioning next to each other.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Doggone it...so sorry to hear that. Hope it works out next time.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck next time. Thats a really nice pair


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Wow gorgeous fish! Good luck on the next spawn.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## sdschafer (Mar 31, 2014)

I hope the next spawn works out for you. Like everyone else , that female is incredible!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Agreed, I'm a big fan of Koi bettas.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

Aww keep us posted on how they take to eachother again. I wish you good luck with your babies


----------

